# Fence Grounding



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking for a fitting to connect a ground wire to chain link fence fabric . The engineer seems to think that there is a listed fitting but we are not having much luck finding one. In the past I have used split bolts but he says that a split bolt is not listed for fence fabric grounding.
I looked at the Greaves and Burndy catalogs but have drawn a blank.

Thanks LC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You need one of Burndy's "BG" series connectors. They're the only ones I know of. Fence fabric is either resi 11-1/2 gauge, commercial 9 gauge, or if military/prison 6 gauge.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You might want to RFI him anyhow. It's semi-weird to ground the actual fabric. Usually just the posts. I have been required to bond the fabric before, but the just the posts is more typical.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks again MD. Got the Burndy book I think it is a 2003 addition I can find GB listings but not BG listings in the grounding section. I will look in a newer catalog at work . 

Thanks LC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess when I said "BG" I was thinking more of the die the crimps them. "BG" for "bonding grid". What I used were something like Blackburn's part#BC48 C taps. They're copper. Before you ask, they are "grounding rated" (stupid) and they are rated to crimp copper wire to steel wire, because the structural steel ground studs that you can also crimp them to are steel. 

http://www-public.tnb.com/contractor/docs/blackburn_grounding.pdf

I still think some engineers are weird wanting the fabric grounded, when most of the world just wants the posts grounded, and a little braided whip to each gate leaf frame. The way your engineer wants it is cheaper anyhow (shhh!). Those post clamps rack up some big money in a hurry.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you cadweld the posts


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> you cadweld the posts


You can, and sometimes that is spec'd, but they make U clamps especially in fence post sizes, which are an odd pipe size.


----------

